# Asteroid Fever - Available now



## Robert Zwilling (Sep 10, 2018)

Asteroid Fever by Robert Zwilling

It all started out as a typical day in 2037, some eating heavily medicated food dripping with nanobots, others drinking synthetic insect plasma fortified with Martian microbes.
Mining asteroid dust had revitalized civilization providing unlimited clean energy. The BodyServers were taking over the world one brain at a time but wiring up minds and stuffing brains into mobile canisters was taking too long.
On an orbiting mining station a lone miner decided to take the day off while some Moon workers got burned by bad food so they took matters into their own hands.
Cleo, a local spaceport manager, only wanted to know where the ruby rods had gotten to that were going to fund her retirement. She got the Sight Shifter Detective agency involved after discovering the apparent accidental drowning death in a big vat of SIPs.
Axel and his Dreaming News crew needed to locate the source of the static that was ruining the nightly dreams, one of their best products, besides the featured fake news of the day.
The real fireworks started when Prezz Gredloy’s dreams of conquering free space collided head on with the clandestine plans of Greenie, Queen of the Sippers, an alien test subject printed into life by a three D bulk printer. For those not gaming the system it turned out to be an absolutely brilliant day.









Free Ebook at Smashwords.com     Various Ebook Formats   Large Sample View


Amazon Paperback and Kindle editions


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Dec 14, 2018)

New, improved, somewhat blurbed






No matter where we are standing nowadays everyone can still meet up in one place, phoneland.

Of course, there are many ways to look at that picture. Just like there are many ways to look at anything.

It's best to speak of global change and not pick any particular type of change because everything is changing and sometimes it is better or worse, hotter or colder, bigger or smaller, but the world is changing so stick with global change if you want to have discussions without spending all your time debating the type of change. Anyone can see what is in front of them and see the changes.

Adverstising wise I have free paperback books for now, the T-shirts and prints coming out soon. The book is an ecological science fiction space opera named Asteroid Fever. Free e-books are at smashwords.com. It's called a space opera because of the locations used, Earth, low Earth orbit, The Moon, space stations, commercial operations out around Mars. These will become more common place locations for stories as people start to move out there. The introduction of cheap satellites will require a space navy of TV repairman to keep them all in line, rapidly graduating from a 2 year astronaut training program.

The social or physical infrastructure will not be fixed on the planet before the explorations begin in earnest. It will be the same as it was when the wooden ships left Europe to parts unknown except that wherever they were going, it was over the horizon. In fact, one could guess that the year is 1968 and not 2018 and not be far off in their conclusions as to what happens next.

Asteroid Fever was written in a style that allows the reader to inject their own emotional interaction with the text they are reading by not using emotional passages that keep a reader reading and then going on to buy another book, any book. The same way good advertising copy works. It was designed to let the reader think without being asked to agree or disagree with what they are reading. It's not the way to write a book if visions of truckloads of books being sold all over the continents is the dream.

The entire publishing industry which is a true global industry involving all walks of life, all kinds of life, all formats of displaying, creating, recording, and distributing all kinds of information is balancing a fine line between publishing fictional dreams using emotional content hooks to offset the nightmares of their daily non-fictional content which offers no solutions, no insight, only graphic examples for shock content and increased viewership.

Viewing imaginary characters facing emotional hurdles and watching them work through them, solve them, or just get by them, allows people to defuse their real internal emotional tensions that build up from participating or just viewing a global society which shows no mass scale remorse, only isolated incidents of random saves or random retribution which has a high broadcast value but offers little prospect of anything changing.

Getting the word out has become harder and harder with so much logic and rules of debate situations can become cracks themselves through which all sense of change falls out of sight waiting for something to happen. Sometimes talking about issues helps and other times it doesn't. One thing is becoming clear, the time for debating why change is happening has come and gone. We know what we are doing, we just don't know if it is going to work in the long run. 

Every week some country takes a weather related beating. 52 times a year, a never ending engagement where weather inflicted damage is done and after the weather clears not all the damage is repaired, not everyone gets put back on their feet. Refugees from the storms and the new class of homeless, those with homes no longer 100 percent intact, stud walls giving unobstructed views of the outside world. I'm only trying to get the word out I'm not trying to change anything. 

No one is saving the planet, the planet doesn't need saving, it's our way of life that needs the saving and all the life that is in our own little strata that is only one of hundreds of layers in the world's outer skin. Our way of life, not the planet's way of life. Earth has millions of backup plans ready to go to fill the empty niches when a bunch of species disappear around the same time. That new life is ready to fill the empty space and truth be told all this stuff has been waiting for a long time in the background to step up and take a turn at bat. 

The micro life is the dominant life force on this planet, together with the bio-geo-chemical cycles, these have been running the planet's real infrastructure for billions of years. If all the multicellular life disappears the micro life keeps right ongoing as it always will. If the micro life disappears all life disappears on this planet. Even then, micro life will start up again, and it will be a couple of billion years for multicellular life to appear again. We are not saving the planet, we are saving our way of life, along with all the life forms we have come to recognize, appreciate, or hate. 

There are tours in the Arctic regions where people can go to watch the ice melt. That means the poles have already melted, they just haven't finished melting yet. The process has a lot of momentum behind it and so it can't stop on a dime, or a quarter, a buck, or even a couple of billion dollars. Trillions upon might do it. Everyone whose life is disrupted by switching to pollution free processes needs a job and a life they can count on. They need it before the switch over. This isn't a game of musical chairs. People aren't going to play when there aren't enough chairs to sit down at the money table.

Since we are not changing over everything anytime soon, we need to be able to get help when a weather related event disrupts our lives. The industry of disruption is so proud of their forward progress but that would end overnight if they had to take the up the responsibility of cleaning up the mess left by what they are replacing, starting with lost jobs. This isn't a game to be played lightly. Getting assistance as soon as the weather rips up jobs, shelters, communities, is something that needs to be attended to now, because the weather has already changed. 

The atmosphere can only hold so much melted polar ice water, then it has to rain. Same way we can only drink so much. And then it rains, quite heavily at times. And the waiting time is very short which is why it seems like 5 year storms are happening every week. They are the same old weekly storms, they are just that much bigger. While the winds seem to have maximum values, the size of a storm is not limited and the larger it grows the slower it goes, the longer it rains. Glorified water pumps that can stall out half on shore half in the water dumping unimaginable torrents of water while it moves slower than a person walking. Worldwide we are getting washed off the landscape one community at a time. People need complex functional assistance as soon as it stops raining but instead the news coverage disappears as it goes on to cover the next weather related event. Fake news can be as simple as simply not reporting the bad news that lingers long after a weather related event has taken place.

Science likes to say something has to be seen to say it is true, before one can claim it is happening. Otherwise all one has is a theory, and even that can be dismissed if it is based on the idea that something happening is based on something that can't be seen. That might be the weakest link in science's unusually sturdy armor. 

We have been shaping the way forests grow for the past 500 years. Even it if it is original forest land, we cut it up into sections whittling away at it so it is no longer a complete system but instead a dysfunctional collection of plants of all sizes. Many of the forests have no real animals in them, and all the jobs that the now gone animals performed are not done by people. The jobs go undone and the forest fails to be functional for lack of a nail in a horseshoe syndrome. The changes we have made are not done in the best interests of forests. We might think they look okay, but beauty is only skin deep and the forests anchors to the land are now only skin deep.

I am  looking to publicize my ideas so people might stop and think that perhaps things could be done in a different way or mention to someone else that all the roads not taken might be worth another look. If nothing else the T-shirts should look okay.


----------



## Droflet (Dec 14, 2018)

Best of luck with it, Robert.


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks, having fun thinking up new ways to describe things


----------

